# Frankincense Tears



## pjfan74 (Feb 21, 2013)

Has anyone used Frankincense tears in cp soap in their whole form (not ground)?  if so, how did they withstand the process?  I think they would look great in soap!
http://www.camdengrey.com/essential-oils/Soap-Making-Supplies-Herbs/frankincense-tears.html


----------



## AlchemyandAshes (Feb 21, 2013)

They would be like little rocks in your soap...super scratchy...and I'm not sure how you would cut it. I guess you could use Frankincense EO and put the tears on top?


----------



## pjfan74 (Feb 21, 2013)

looking like little rocks or pebbles is what I was thinking...I just think it would give a very interesting visual...however I agree, and hadn't totally thought this out...would be super scratchy and cutting would take some thinking...maybe strategically placed on top of soap?


----------

